# Birth Control Pills



## Froggers (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been on birth control for the past year or so.. I have had IBS-D and i know from reading arond this may be a cause to it.. but the problem is I am using the pill to help with my anxiety and horrible cramps.. I'm scared if I go off of it the anxiety will come back and the ibs-D will stay.. I'm not sure if it even has an effect on my ibs-dWhat do you recommend i do?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,I have been on the pill for years because I get really bad cramps, shaking, light headed etc....and I came off it about a year 1/2 ago. I had suffered with ibs diarrhea for years and for me the pill has been the reason. However I tried everything else first, changing my diet for months, visits to hospital for tests, etc.... There are many different reasons for diarhea and for you, it might not be anything to do with the pill. Stopping the pill does mess around with your hormones and birth control etc... so it is probably best to try everything else first. Especially if you were first using the pill to deal with anxiety issues. Many women find that the pill actually helps them. Have the doctors tested you for other things that might be causing it? If not I would recommend that you start there and go and talk to your doctor first.


----------

